
Microsoft Winds Down Its Phone Business - carlsbaddev
http://www.theverge.com/2016/5/25/11766344/microsoft-nokia-impairment-layoffs-may-2016
======
pedalpete
I switched to Android about 3 weeks ago, I still believe that Microsoft had
some unique and better features, but I gave up in the end due to lack of
consistency and some poorly thought out UX.

After a few weeks with Android, I'd probably jump at a Surface phone, should
one come out.

The key things which so far I notice are better than Android

1) Separate email for each account: I've got both outlook and mail but I have
6 different email accounts. Windows gave me a different homescreen icon for
each email. Now everything is treated as if it is the same.

2) People Hub: Contacts is just boring. People hub was so much more useful and
interesting

Well, unfortunately, I think those are my two standouts that I miss.

Why did I leave?

1) Really bad experience in a bunch of apps. Twitter would always tell me I
had new followers and show me the followers from 3 weeks ago. Skype would give
me notifications days after somebody messaged me.

2) Connectivity: If wifi was available, it would try to use that, even if I
wasn't connected. It would 'ping' me every time I walked past an open wifi,
even though I turned off that notification (yeah, imagine how many times that
is when you walk down the block - annoying as F) Randomly, connectivity would
be lost, turn airplane mode on and off - and it would all come back.

3) Damn it took for ever to start up. I don't turn off my phone that often but
the 830 was over a minute

